# Peps, GH and slin



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been taking peps and GH for 2 months now (i've done GH loads of times over years but peps are new) and I'm trying to work out the best way of taking it all. Just read Pscarb new post and like the idea of imap as well. But here's the thing. I want to get people's thought's on the best way of runniing it all

I've been tried a few variations but want to get the best way. I train at 7am, i've done

6:15 Carbs and pre workout drink

6:45 to 8 gym then 4iu GHRP2 10iu GHRH (Pep) then 2.5iu GH eat 10 mins later

then mid day pep

then before 10pm pep then gh then food as I'm starving then sleep

Also tried just doing 5iu gh before bed and nothing after training.

Question is would it be better to do slin after training then all GH before bed or keep with half after training half before bed.

Also does it cause an issue eating after the final pep before bed?

If i do the slin with peps is it at same time or 10 mins after seem to have read bit of conflicting info on it.

Know that's a lot but just interested in other peoples views on it

Cheers


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Carbs blunt ghrp's effects I'm sure, I was told to take ghrp's then wait 30mins which is its active time then intake carbs, so your food 10mins after your peps will be cutting your natty hgh short?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

im starting mine next week,,,ghrp-2 and cjc w/o dac..

I dont no an awful lot on how you feel and when you get the benefits. but im sure i will soon.

Will be taking ghrp-2 at 100mcgs 3 times a day and same with cjc

As long as i dont end up looking like David Guess im all good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont eat an hour previous to my peps and 20 mins after as it blunts the effect of the GHRP and MOD GRF.

Slin / HGH l wouldnt bother with personally as l feel l gained nothing from either, how ever that was A ; because the GH was sh*te and B ; l wasnt in a position to be using it to the best effect.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

One thig l do find amazing is the very small amount of GHRP 2 you pin.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> I dont eat an hour previous to my peps and 20 mins after as it blunts the effect of the GHRP and MOD GRF.
> 
> Slin / HGH l wouldnt bother with personally as l feel l gained nothing from either, how ever that was A ; because the GH was sh*te and B ; l wasnt in a position to be using it to the best effect.


Milky have you ever used the cjc with ghrp?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Milky have you ever used the cjc with ghrp?


No mate on MOD GRF what is CJC ?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> No mate on MOD GRF what is CJC ?


Its called cjc w/o DAC and is meant to be good to add with the ghrp-2

Sorry mates thats also called MOD GRF to mate


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

At what rate are you using the ghrp and mod grf......

100mcgs of each 3 times a day?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I plan on starting ghrp2+cjc(no-dac) after new year.

Iv seen posts from guys who say 200mcg of each x3-5 ed can give side effects equal to 7-10iu good quality hgh and adding gh frag 500mcg x3 helping it reach the higher end. I won't be using that tho, g2+cjc will be enough for now as I'm still new to these peps,iv used g6 alone but that's it so far.

I will prob run 200mcg of both x3-5 ed as said above 1hr after food and no carbs till 20-30mins after.

For pwo I will get home asap, have my peps wait 20-30mins then my pwo slin+ carbs etc.

I think that sounds ok.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh mod grf is called cjc (no dac) now, don't no why the peps name has changed but its the same thing.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

100mcgs 3 times a day of each seems to be decent amount..im running test E,,C also here tho very low at 400mgs ew just.

I have cut down on big cycles now so thats why i fancy trying peps,,,not sure how decent money ways they are to run


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> At what rate are you using the ghrp and mod grf......
> 
> 100mcgs of each 3 times a day?


Hand on heart mate l cant work out the mix but that sounds about right yes.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I found taking peps with slin made timing them much harder. I just stick to HGH around slin times. I plan to do GHRP2 + Mod GRF morning and before bed then HGH and slin pwo.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

BigTrev said:


> Yeh from what iv picked up I think 100mcg is the full saturation dose so anything over that dose won't give equal benifits ie 200mcg wong give double the benifits of 100mcg but will still give some extra, the further above 100mcg the benifits mg-mg diminish, so 100mcg will be the best dose for benifits per mcg ratio. Some guys go up to 500mcg per pep per shot iv seen about the forums but I can't see blasting 500mcg's at a time being too good for you.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been on peps and GH for 9+ months, stopping feeling the benefit (probably psychological) at the moment so gonna stop em when I run out, next cycle in January is when im going to try a little bit of slin ( without GH ) for the first time. Nervous to


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> I've been on peps and GH for 9+ months, stopping feeling the benefit (probably psychological) at the moment so gonna stop em when I run out, next cycle in January is when im going to try a little bit of slin ( without GH ) for the first time. Nervous to


How quickly did you start feeling them kick in?

How did you feel when you had the benefits,,,what changes did you notice mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have used them as bridge between cycles and l feel fuller, bigger and harder with them.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> I have used them as bridge between cycles and l feel fuller, bigger and harder with them.


They sound just what i been looking for as im kinda sick of aas nowadays,,,well i love them but the sh11t that comes with them im not fussed with.

Im only looking a boost as happy with my build up to now and my view im never going to compate so do i need to be hitting heavy cycles or lonng ones now.

Saying that bet i end up on another cycle after this one,,,its a love hate thing i think


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I got hot flushes with peps straight away, felt stronger fuller and ****ing sexier within a week haha..same as milky..peps are NEEDED between cycles if u want to maintain all ur hard work if u ask me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> They sound just what i been looking for as im kinda sick of aas nowadays,,,well i love them but the sh11t that comes with them im not fussed with.
> 
> Im only looking a boost as happy with my build up to now and my view im never going to compate so do i need to be hitting heavy cycles or lonng ones now.
> 
> Saying that bet i end up on another cycle after this one,,,its a love hate thing i think


I am also using Tauro test and BullK with it mate, Paul tells me my next course will do big things for me given the time off etc, cant fu*king wait !


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> I am also using Tauro test and BullK with it mate, Paul tells me my next course will do big things for me given the time off etc, cant fu*king wait !


Sounds good pal,,,im heading the same way to i hope to


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I am also using tauro test and BULLK, only 3 days in cant comment yet, feel hornier though


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

This is what I've come up with, based on the myriad of data out there:

First thing in Morning - Peptides, HGH 20 mins later, then 30 mins after Breakfast

Post Workout - Insulin, Shake, Fast Carbs.

Pre lunch - Peptides, HGH 20 mins later, meal 30 mins or so after that

Mid Evening - Insulin on training days - after tea with extra fast carbs.

Bedtime - Peps, 30 mins later shake

I can't really work out a better way to fit it all in with all the spacing there needs to be.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

What brand is tauro test? Pharma?ugl?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Natural t booster mate not gear


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stone14 said:


> What brand is tauro test? Pharma?ugl?


its Anabolic designs mate, capsule form, got mine from Cardiff sports nutrition.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> Natural t booster mate not gear


Ah ryt do you get anything from it being an otc :s


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Yeh mod grf is called cjc (no dac) now, don't no why the peps name has changed but its the same thing.


IMO its always been a sales pitch ,,


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

I was leaving it 25 mins but I've read stuff from Pscarb that 15 mins, read so much on it but then started to stick to this rule "wait about 20 minutes (no more then 30 but no less then 15 minutes)" I'm still no wiser on it though. Want to get the bits where he says for more experienced as I've got the stuff here and timings are critical with this stuff.


----------

